# Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT Nitro+



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

The Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT Nitro+ is the company's top dog custom-design variant. Its large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler runs cooler and quieter than the AMD reference. Thanks to a dual BIOS, you may go even quieter by switching to the "quiet" BIOS.

*Show full review*


----------



## Flanker (Nov 25, 2020)

Soooo much more expensive than ref


----------



## Dristun (Nov 25, 2020)

How does it get a highly recommended if it's almost the same as the ref card by all metrics but costs 120$ more?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Soooo much more expensive than ref


Yeah that reference design was gone within minutes with no stock updates. I guess $700+ will be real base price.

People (including some reviewers) keep saying "it wasn't paper launch if people were able to buy it". How come those cards are no longer listed then? At least with 30-series those cards are listed, either out of stock or ridiculously expensive but they are listed. Here the reference design was listed for few hours and then completely erased from store pages.


----------



## ARF (Nov 25, 2020)

As fast or faster than the graphs for RTX 3080 10GB when used with Ryzen 5000 CPU with Smart Access Memory on and PCIe 4!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

Dristun said:


> How does it get a highly recommended if it's almost the same as the ref card by all metrics but costs 120$ more?


Because it's a really good graphics card?


----------



## Xuper (Nov 25, 2020)

wow $770 ?!! , RIP customers. both AMD/Nvidia screwed up Customers.I expected better temp yet It's worse than reference.Sapphire , What the actual happened? Little OC because of higher clock of Card.

Edit : my bad , temp is a little better than reference


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2020)

$770 ehhh no. At this premium price I would want all the features, like playable RTX.

$649~$699 it is fine. At this price might as well just get 3080


----------



## jesdals (Nov 25, 2020)

In Denmark no AIB cards for sale today and the Nitro is almost 13% more than the reference models


----------



## Sandbo (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice, 100$ more MSRP and then maybe another couple hundreds on Newegg. I never thought I will say this, but, Intel, please save us from AMD and Nvidia.


----------



## Dristun (Nov 25, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Because it's a really good graphics card?



Well, on a technical level of course it is, no arguments, but I just can't grasp why would it be _recommended highly. _It's a bad deal, isn't it? Of course right here and right now the prices are all over the place but I feel like to be able to compare we have to take the MSRP's into account.

Looks like the only gamers getting a decent deal this year are people buying new consoles while those on PC wanting to upgrade are getting massively shafted.


----------



## Sandbo (Nov 25, 2020)

Dristun said:


> Well, on a technical level of course it is, no arguments, but I just can't grasp why would it be _recommended highly. _It's a bad deal, isn't it? Of course right here and right now the prices are all over the place but I feel like to be able to compare we have to take the MSRP's into account.
> 
> Looks like the only gamers getting a decent deal this year are people buying new consoles while those on PC wanting to upgrade are getting massively shafted.


Or maybe we need to give Stadia and Amazon’s new streaming service another shot.


----------



## mb194dc (Nov 25, 2020)

Pricing is a bit ridiculous, people are desperate for cards at the moment though so not surprising all vendors are taking advantage. 

Hopefully GPU prices come down a lot next years supply increases and demand eases. 

Interested to see full range of benchmarks at the max OC.


----------



## ARF (Nov 25, 2020)

This is designed with the future in mind. I expect Radeon's 'fine-wine' to kick next year or two.

I'd be happy when @W1zzard upgrades the testing setup to Ryzen 9 5900X and X570 motherboard.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

ARF said:


> I expect Radeon's 'fine-wine' to kick next year or two.


Like it kicked in on 5700 XT or Fury X ?



ARF said:


> Ryzen 9 5900X and X570


Soon, just too many launches at the moment, I have no time to do anything other than review stuff


----------



## Colddecked (Nov 25, 2020)

Yikes, plus 120?  So pulse will be plus 60-70 now?! Everyone trying to cash in man... good thing I didn't want to buy a new card this year, will wait for the price drops next year.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2020)

Dristun said:


> Well, on a technical level of course it is, no arguments, but I just can't grasp why would it be _recommended highly. _It's a bad deal, isn't it? Of course right here and right now the prices are all over the place but I feel like to be able to compare we have to take the MSRP's into account.
> 
> Looks like the only gamers getting a decent deal this year are people buying new consoles while those on PC wanting to upgrade are getting massively shafted.


It isn't a bad deal when reference design will be no longer available officially (it's already unavailable) after the new year.

Edit.
Caseking has Nitro+ listed for €942, SE for €971 - ooooooof. That's €32 and €61 over reference.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2020)

ARF said:


> This is designed with the future in mind. I expect Radeon's 'fine-wine' to kick next year or two.


Naa...

...this...





W1zzard said:


> Like it kicked in on 5700 XT or Fury X ?



Don't hold your breath guy. You've been suckered into their marketing hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah that reference design was gone within minutes with no stock updates. I guess $700+ will be real base price.
> 
> People (including some reviewers) keep saying "it wasn't paper launch if people were able to buy it". How come those cards are no longer listed then? At least with 30-series those cards are listed, either out of stock or ridiculously expensive but they are listed. Here the reference design was listed for few hours and then completely erased from store pages.


Real msrp will be whatever price the Pulse launches at. Hint, it won't be under $700...
Let's be real here, the reference card is as paper launch as a book release.
It's pretty smart (and anti-consumer) from AMD, launch a brutally good reference model that reviewers cannot complain about (for once), slap whatever price on it, a handful of units will actually reach consumers so who cares, and reap awards and recommendations.
The fact that the reference will be produced until January only solidifies their plan.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 25, 2020)

I wonder if the AIBs have raised their price to reflect the market, makes no sense for this card and the other AIB cards to be expensive as they are compared to reference.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> At least with 30-series those cards are listed, either out of stock or ridiculously expensive but they are listed.



What difference does it make ?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> What difference does it make ?


You can place an order and get in the queue versus nothing at all?


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 25, 2020)

I have always expected Sapphire to set the bar with Nitro series. They came somewhat short here due to pricing, but they still provide gains over reference. Extracting price non-reference versus reference is always hard, but since when has AMD created a good reference card???


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> You can place an order and get in the queue versus nothing at all?



Again, what difference does it make. Most stores provide zero information on when it will be available.

Regardless we know reference cards will be gone forever anyway.



ShurikN said:


> The fact that the reference will be produced until January only solidifies their plan.



I wonder what's to be gained from that though, the margins from the more expensive models will go to AIBs not AMD.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Like it kicked in on 5700 XT or Fury X ?



I feel personally insulted lol

Yeah FuryX was a POS GPU that is the step middle child neither RTG nor AMD cared for. It was rather Fine Vinegar as it performed pretty horrible versus 980Ti in new titles.


----------



## okbuddy (Nov 25, 2020)

16gb can't beat 10gb, what a failed product


----------



## Akkedie (Nov 25, 2020)

Damn, it turns out the reference AMD was the ideal price/perf model.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2020)

Akkedie said:


> Damn, it turns out the reference AMD was the ideal price/perf model.



Same as 3090FE, but nobody can find them at MSRP nowadays


----------



## nguyen (Nov 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Same as 3090FE, but nobody can find them at MSRP nowadays



I can buy the Asus TUF 3090 at MSRP, which is what I'm going to do in 2 weeks (currently in mandatory self isolation )


----------



## gridracedriver (Nov 25, 2020)

@W1zzard why didn't you use the AC Valhalla benchmark, but the AC Odyssey one?
maybe I know the answer ...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

gridracedriver said:


> @W1zzard why didn't you use the AC Valhalla benchmark, but the AC Odyssey one?
> maybe I know the answer ...


Because I haven't had time to rebench all cards with new games, this takes around two weeks of non-stop testing. You can come here and help me with it. 

There has been launch after launch these last weeks. Right now I am working on ASUS 6800 XT STRIX LC review, XFX 6800 XT arrives tomorrow or so.  I also have PowerColor Red Dragon, Palit 3070, MSI 3090, 3090 FE to finish. And then there's A LOT of NVIDIA cards already here for their next launch. Oh and like a dozen SSDs waiting, too. Once I have a bit of time I will definitely use AC:V, and Watch Dogs, and Cyberpunk. Will probably not use Godfall


----------



## turbogear (Nov 25, 2020)

The price at Alternate in Germany for this Sapphire Nitro was going for 999€ and sold out within minutes.  
Most expensive was ASUS  6800 XT ROG STRIX for 1129€ which is also gone in 20minutes. 
The cheapest custom design was going for 979€.

As the AMD will stop producing reference card early next year maybe these prices will be standard.  

I don't want one of these custom designs.

I want to do custom water cooling therefore I need a reference card.
I bought 6800XT reference for 999€ and seeing the prices now, I don't totally regret it. 

My XFX 6800XT arrives tomorrow.
The EK water block will ship next week. 
I will post some updates about my water cooling and undervolt performance tuning ones I have all the components arrived and built together.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2020)

turbogear said:


> The price at Alternate in Germany for this Sapphire Nitro was going for 999€ and sold out within minutes.
> Most expensive was ASUS  6800 XT ROG STRIX for 1129€ which is also gone in 20minutes.
> The cheapest custom design was going for 979€.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile:
$770 = €650
+19% VAT = €770
Retail price in EU = €970+

Pricing in EU is utterly f#cked at this point, doesn't matter if it's Nvidia or AMD card.


----------



## Anymal (Nov 25, 2020)

Colddecked said:


> Yikes, plus 120?  So pulse will be plus 60-70 now?! Everyone trying to cash in man... good thing I didn't want to buy a new card this year, will wait for the price drops next year.


Of course 770 is imaginery price, Wizz is using it for comparison, he claims he saw it on newegg. Malo morgen!

No time to update? This site is going to loose audience, very compromised tests.


----------



## mechtech (Nov 25, 2020)

Great thorough review as always. 

 As for constructive feedback it would be great if graphs were orange and blue or other high contrast colors for color deficient persons.

I’ve see the ‘thin margins’ before.  I wonder how much difference there is in margins between other cards and why?


----------



## turbogear (Nov 25, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Because I haven't had time to rebench all cards with new games, this takes around two weeks of non-stop testing. You can come here and help me with it.
> 
> There has been launch after launch these last weeks. Right now I am working on ASUS 6800 XT STRIX LC review, XFX 6800 XT arrives tomorrow or so.  I also have PowerColor Red Dragon, Palit 3070, MSI 3090, 3090 FE to finish. And then there's A LOT of NVIDIA cards already here for their next launch. Oh and like a dozen SSDs waiting, too. Once I have a bit of time I will definitely use AC:V, and Watch Dogs, and Cyberpunk. Will probably not use Godfall



@W1zzard
Thanks a lot for all the updates and reviews.  
Your schedule seems to be really full. 


Hopefully you will get also some time to update GPU-Z to support 6800 series fully.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Of course 770 is imaginery price, Wizz is using it for comparison, he claims he saw it on newegg. Malo morgen!


huh? have you read the review? i clearly state where "$770" is from. dont try to troll and end up looking bad yourself


----------



## The Lighthouse (Nov 25, 2020)

The price is so bad that it isn't even worth paying attention. Pretty much all AIB cards are so overpriced that going for Nvidia is no-brainer.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 25, 2020)

hey W1zzard is GPU-z still not reading the pixel fill rate right, I'm guessing that's a work in progress to get it right?








it's 55% higher than a 3090 lol


----------



## Colddecked (Nov 25, 2020)

The Lighthouse said:


> The price is so bad that it isn't even worth paying attention. Pretty much all AIB cards are so overpriced that going for Nvidia is no-brainer.



Or just get a aib branded reference cooler 6800xt?


----------



## hurakura (Nov 25, 2020)

The Lighthouse said:


> The price is so bad that it isn't even worth paying attention. Pretty much all AIB cards are so overpriced that going for Nvidia is no-brainer.


Yeah and nVidia hands out cards for free


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2020)

Based on these pricing, I can predict the 6900XT would be well over $1000. AMD's reference card priced at $999, good luck finding one at $999. Most of those AIB 6900XT gonna be near 3090FE price for sure.


----------



## kruk (Nov 25, 2020)

ARF said:


> This is designed with the future in mind. I expect Radeon's 'fine-wine' to kick next year or two.



Doubtful. The architecture is already optimized for gaming and the launch drivers are very mature. The GCN days are over ...



xkm1948 said:


> Based on these pricing, I can predict the 6900XT would be well over $1000. AMD's reference card priced at $999, good luck finding one at $999. Most of those AIB 6900XT gonna be near 3090FE price for sure.



Even with higher prices they will have a very hard time to beat the awful 3090 series performance per dollar ratio: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/evga-geforce-rtx-3090-ftw3-ultra/34.html

If nGreedia would price the 3090 FE at 800$ instead of 1500$,  the prices of 3080/6800XT AIB cards would have to stay near the initial reference prices. But with 1500$ as the upper bound, the prices can go into the sky ...


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Nov 25, 2020)

Sapphire makes the best AMD's AIB GPUs but today's prices are just stupid. Why would anyone pay $120 more for 1-3% performance gain over the already very good and quiet FE model?
Btw AMD's FE is also manufactured by Sapphire, so what's the point?


----------



## Anymal (Nov 25, 2020)

In the reviews section perf per dollar is clearly stated that prices are from newegg. Wizz, you have supporters and you are doing all the work here but its not trolling if I write the truth, your reviews are with too many compromises.









						Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT Nitro+ Review
					

The Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT Nitro+ is the company's top dog custom-design variant. Its large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler runs cooler and quieter than the AMD reference. Thanks to a dual BIOS, you may go even quieter by switching to the "quiet" BIOS.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ARF (Nov 25, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> hey W1zzard is GPU-z still not reading the pixel fill rate right, I'm guessing that's a work in progress to get it right?
> 
> View attachment 176958View attachment 176959
> 
> it's 55% higher than a 3090 lol




The pixel fillrate is right. Turn your complaint towards Nvidia lol


----------



## Dixevil (Nov 25, 2020)

the point is that it's nearly impossible to get reference one now.


----------



## Anymal (Nov 25, 2020)

One more to mention is _p/w section in 6800 stock review where you are using only W from one game and than compare it to all other cards for which measured in god now which game._


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

Anymal said:


> In the reviews section perf per dollar is clearly stated that prices are from newegg. Wizz, you have supporters and you are doing all the work here but its not trolling if I write the truth, your reviews are with too many compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right indeed, and I'm sorry. What I mean is that nearly all of the comparison cards use Newegg prices, for newer out of stock cards I'm using the MSRP. This was never a problem before, I'll fix it



gridracedriver said:


> why didn't you use the AC Valhalla benchmark, but the AC Odyssey one?
> maybe I know the answer ...


oh i just realized you mean "cracked" ?


Sucks that it's not on Steam where I can just click on "add"


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 25, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I wonder what's to be gained from that though, the margins from the more expensive models will go to AIBs not AMD.


Because the reference model is most likely being sold with a loss or at the best breaking even. AMD wanted to have MSRP lower than Nvidia (at least on paper), and to finally get rid of the stigma of having utterly horrible reference designs, just like Nvidia for example launched Ampere too early just to be ahead of AMD/consoles.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> hey W1zzard is GPU-z still not reading the pixel fill rate right, I'm guessing that's a work in progress to get it right?


Fillrate = ROPs x clock speed, so: 128 [pixels per clock] x 2650 M [clocks per second] = 339200 M [pixels per second]


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 25, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> hey W1zzard is GPU-z still not reading the pixel fill rate right, I'm guessing that's a work in progress to get it right?
> 
> View attachment 176958View attachment 176959
> 
> it's 55% higher than a 3090 lol



128 ROPs vs 112 ROPs. Rasterization is one of Navi's biggest advantages over Ampere.


----------



## docnorth (Nov 25, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> What difference does it make ?


You can visit userbenchmark  and look at the number (not the score) of benchmarks for 3080 or 3070. They actually exist...


----------



## spnidel (Nov 25, 2020)

the reference cooler sets the bar high, and these cards absolutely do not justify the price premium, given that they're just barely better than stock in noise and cooling

you;'re honestly better off getting the reference model and just watercooling it if it's still not good enough


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 25, 2020)

spnidel said:


> the reference cooler sets the bar high, and these cards absolutely do not justify the price premium, given that they're just barely better than stock in noise and cooling
> 
> you;'re honestly better off getting the reference model and just watercooling it if it's still not good enough



I would tend to agree, but the problem is....



spnidel said:


> getting the reference model


----------



## evernessince (Nov 25, 2020)

"Raytracing performance loss bigger than on NVIDIA "

*** On titles optimized for Nvidia RTX


----------



## spnidel (Nov 25, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> I would tend to agree, but the problem is....


all else being equal, these cards are pointless


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

evernessince said:


> "Raytracing performance loss bigger than on NVIDIA "
> 
> *** On titles optimized for Nvidia RTX


For now all titles are optimized for NVIDIA, because there was no other hardware platform avaialble, that's exactly what I meant in the conclusion when I wrote "Now that RT hardware is available for both AMD and NVIDIA, and game developers are making console games on AMD's new RDNA2 architecture, it'll be interesting to see how raytracing performance evolves in the coming months."


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> $770 ehhh no. At this premium price I would want all the features, like playable RTX.
> 
> $649~$699 it is fine. At this price might as well just get 3080



My exacts thoughts, and $70 that can be spent on hdd, sdd, ram, etc.


----------



## Bruno_O (Nov 25, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Like it kicked in on 5700 XT or Fury X ?



Yes, the 5700XT at launch was barely faster than a 2070, but nowadays it matches the 2070S according to a few recent reviews.


----------



## wolf (Nov 25, 2020)

The price and availability are certainly a shock... hope nobody cancelled a RTX3080 order thinking these would be plentiful and cheaper.

Don't get me wrong, nice card and all, but 2020 has struck again.


----------



## evernessince (Nov 25, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> For now all titles are optimized for NVIDIA, because there was no other hardware platform avaialble, that's exactly what I meant in the conclusion when I wrote "Now that RT hardware is available for both AMD and NVIDIA, and game developers are making console games on AMD's new RDNA2 architecture, it'll be interesting to see how raytracing performance evolves in the coming months."



For sure.  I just wanted to note that RT performance is very much subject to change.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 26, 2020)

Bleh  well looks like another year of sticking with the RX5700 for me as pricing here is just absolutely ridiculous considering I paid just under $6 hundy for it and the RX6800/6800XT are all already over a grand here  I'll need to save for longer just to be able to afford one here in Gougelandastan


----------



## CHSAmbs83 (Nov 26, 2020)

DirectX12 in Borderlands 3 is fixed and has been for about a year, you can update your benchmark now.


----------



## Totally (Nov 26, 2020)

So for $120 extra, we're getting next to no extra perf and 3090 levels of power consumption?

Hard pass.



Athlonite said:


> Bleh  well looks like another year of sticking with the RX5700 for me as pricing here is just absolutely ridiculous considering I paid just under $6 hundy for it and the RX6800/6800XT are all already over a grand here  I'll need to save for longer just to be able to afford one here in Gougelandastan


same, 5700  is good enough for another year.


----------



## Markosz (Nov 26, 2020)

Oof, that's a big price jump over the reference card. And the performance is only slightly higher with a bit more power consumption, the cooling is very similar too.
And this is the Nitro version, not even the pulse which would be the "budget" option, would that card be even worse than the reference?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> $770 ehhh no. At this premium price I would want all the features, like playable RTX.
> 
> $649~$699 it is fine. At this price might as well just get 3080


Waa waaah ! Christ man get your head out a your bum hole and just accept the leap AMD did.. it may lack RTX but remember this is the 1st gen and I bet ya 2nd gen will leapfrog the green cards. Lol, gawd I love reading your hate on AMD!! Popcorn Isa Poppin so please indulge me more!


----------



## medi01 (Nov 26, 2020)

*Mindfactory sold about 600+ 3070s last week.
Price? 700+ Euro each.*

I don't mind if actual manufacturers/AMD will get share of the price spike, instead of scalpers.
Once supply/demand settles, prices will inevitably go down.



xkm1948 said:


> I would want all the features, like playable RTX.



Q4 2020.
When Lisa has crushed Jensen Huang so hard, greenboi need to claim 3070 level RT (even in green crap sponsored games like Control) is "not playable".
Oh, and that 3090 is "great value"... 



Chomiq said:


> Retail price in EU = €970+


I don't see any retail price on these cards, zero availability in German price machines (which I was told cover EU)



W1zzard said:


> For now all titles are optimized for NVIDIA


Welp, Dirt 5, WD:Legion:

















						AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT and Radeon RX 6800 Review - Page 6 of 9 - The FPS Review
					

AMD's next-generation RDNA2 GPUs are out, it's big Navi time, we review the AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT and AMD Radeon RX 6800 video cards.




					www.thefpsreview.com


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 26, 2020)

medi01 said:


> *Mindfactory sold about 600+ 3070s last week.
> Price? 700+ Euro each.*
> 
> I don't mind if actual manufacturers/AMD will get share of the price spike, instead of scalpers.
> ...


Caseking and alternate, both located in Germany.

Caseking updated their pricing. Nitro+ went down to €857. €120 down in one night, curious.



You still can't place an order on one anyway.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 26, 2020)

And I stay by my point (9:56 start time)


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 26, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> And I stay by my point (9:56 start time)


Same guys that some fanboys call "AMD Schills".


----------



## gridracedriver (Nov 26, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Because I haven't had time to rebench all cards with new games, this takes around two weeks of non-stop testing. You can come here and help me with it.
> 
> There has been launch after launch these last weeks. Right now I am working on ASUS 6800 XT STRIX LC review, XFX 6800 XT arrives tomorrow or so.  I also have PowerColor Red Dragon, Palit 3070, MSI 3090, 3090 FE to finish. And then there's A LOT of NVIDIA cards already here for their next launch. Oh and like a dozen SSDs waiting, too. Once I have a bit of time I will definitely use AC:V, and Watch Dogs, and Cyberpunk. Will probably not use Godfall











						Assassin's Creed Valhalla Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis
					

Assassin's Creed Valhalla has the most impressive graphics we've seen in a long time. The vast open world of Northern Europe has never looked better. We review the game's performance on 18 graphics cards, including the full Ampere lineup, at three resolutions, up to 4K.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Are you kidding me?
You did a dedicated game review 15 days ago.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2020)

gridracedriver said:


> Assassin's Creed Valhalla Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis
> 
> 
> Assassin's Creed Valhalla has the most impressive graphics we've seen in a long time. The vast open world of Northern Europe has never looked better. We review the game's performance on 18 graphics cards, including the full Ampere lineup, at three resolutions, up to 4K.
> ...


Not sure I understand? Are you saying "use the game review numbers for the main reviews" ? different driver versions, I won't do that. When I do it I do it right


----------



## BadIronTree (Nov 26, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Like it kicked in on 5700 XT or Fury X ?



My Hope is since the 7970 had the same "tech" with the XBOX and improved a lot
and the  6800XT has the same "tech" with BOTH new Xbox and PS5
Most games will be easier to port and give good performance in the future


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 27, 2020)

spnidel said:


> all else being equal, these cards are pointless



I knew this day would come, the prices are now accepted.

One company is greedy, and the other has a right to make a profit.


----------



## Markosz (Nov 27, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> I knew this day would come, the prices are now accepted.
> 
> One company is greedy, and the other has a right to make a profit.



Yea it's a shame. I really hate people who say "these prices are OK, because they are as powerful as NVIDIA's cards", or just generally say it's ok because they are powerful on their own, 4K, bla bla bla...
NVIDIA pushed up the prices hard when they had monopoly, now a medium range card costs as much as a high-end did only a few generations ago.
Same on the CPU front, now an i5 costs as much as a full-fledged i7 did 4-5 years ago and AMD upped their prices, matching Intel's. Sure we had 15-20% performance improvement compared to previous generation, but coming with a 20% increased price. There is no progress in price/perfomance there.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2020)

Markosz said:


> Yea it's a shame. I really hate people who say "these prices are OK, because they are as powerful as NVIDIA's cards", or just generally say it's ok because they are powerful on their own, 4K, bla bla bla...
> NVIDIA pushed up the prices hard when they had monopoly, now a medium range card costs as much as a high-end did only a few generations ago.
> Same on the CPU front, now an i5 costs as much as a full-fledged i7 did 4-5 years ago and AMD upped their prices, matching Intel's. Sure we had 15-20% performance improvement compared to previous generation, but coming with a 20% increased price. There is no progress in price/perfomance there.



yup it's bullshit is what it is whaterver happened to smaller faster cheaper mantra from thirty + years ago


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2020)

Dristun said:


> How does it get a highly recommended if it's almost the same as the ref card by all metrics but costs 120$ more?





W1zzard said:


> Because it's a really good graphics card?


That and the fact that a buyer is getting a much better cooled card because of the cooler design, which will allow for a much higher OC. The Overclocking community will have fun with this card.


----------



## cueman (Nov 29, 2020)

wow, its quite clear now, amd rx 6000 series,none of 6800 models cant beat rtx 3080/90 for gaming performance,and  i mean 4K gaming,not even amd's AIB higly oc'd models.
and remembe thouse rtx 3080/90 what compare amd AIB models are FE models.
rtx 3080/90 AIB models get few percent more fps also.

example 2 rtx 3000 gpus, evga 3080 ultra and msi 3090 suprim are away thouse amd rx 6800 gpus,we took over max 20% different (msi rtx 3090 suprim)

hmm,different is so small,nothing rx 6800 and rx 6800xt when verify AIB models...well same as rtx 3080/90,
so i can say rx 6900xt not change it much,might rtx 3080 10gb loose,but rtx 3090 stay top.
let see what then incoming rtx 3080 ti doing...

also Q1-2/2021 coming ampere super models with 7nm tech,yes, with tsmc 7nm.

well, anyway,lets start wait next gpus generation.. ,again, is it rdna3 from amd and Hopper from nvidia....they are for sure 'terrible' gpus.
..Q2-3/2022 i think..


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 29, 2020)

cueman said:


> wow, its quite clear now, amd rx 6000 series,none of 6800 models cant beat rtx 3080/90 for gaming performance,and  i mean 4K gaming,not even amd's AIB higly oc'd models.
> and remembe thouse rtx 3080/90 what compare amd AIB models are FE models.
> rtx 3080/90 AIB models get few percent more fps also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Bleh  well looks like another year of sticking with the RX5700 for me as pricing here is just absolutely ridiculous considering I paid just under $6 hundy for it and the RX6800/6800XT are all already over a grand here  I'll need to save for longer just to be able to afford one here in Gougelandastan



Well so much for waiting as soon as I'd paid off the CC bam $1441NZD in debt again LOL but must admit I'm pretty impressed by it so far it's quiet it's way faster than my RX5700 and looks pretty with all the janky RGB and as I've got an RV02 with an 180mm fan sitting directly under it temps are not a problem Oh and 1080p Ultra settings in Cyberpunk 2077 is butter smooth at 130~145fps


----------

